# كم هى عظيمة محبتك



## غصن زيتون (8 سبتمبر 2009)

_ربى والهى 
كم هى عظمة محبتك .....تركتك ولم تتركنى .....  سرت فى وادى ظل الموت ......... فبحثت عنى ولم تغفلنى  .... أغمضت عينى عن رؤياك ..... فأنرت لى كل السبلٌ .... حاربتك لكى تبعد عنى .........  ولكنك لم تتركنى ...... مشيت وسط الجهلاء ......  وبنور حكمتك حفظتنى ....حاربت عمل نعمتك فى قلبى .......  ورأيتك تبكى من أجلى .....

الى متى قسوة قلبى ؟؟؟
الى متى تستمرى يا خطيتى ؟؟؟؟؟​_

بعد غياب اكثر من عام  ...
لم اجد اكثر من محبة الرب يسوع ومحبتكم...
فأرجوا ان تصلوا من اجلى انا الخاطى  ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مناجات رائعة غصن زيتون

الرب يكون معاك فيى كل وقت وزمان

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

روووووووووعه 
ميررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للصلاه الميله
الرب معاك
شكرا
ىمين​


----------



## غصن زيتون (10 سبتمبر 2009)

_اشكركم جميعاً
من اجل محبتكم
وارجو ان تذكرونى فى صاواتكم من اجل ان ينقذ الرب نفسى

سلام الرب معكم​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 سبتمبر 2009)

امين

مرسي خصن عالصلاة الطيبة 
تحيتي​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (11 سبتمبر 2009)

صلاه جميل الرب يرعاك 

مشكور


----------



## christianbible5 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

> بعد غياب اكثر من عام ...
> لم اجد اكثر من محبة الرب يسوع ومحبتكم...
> فأرجوا ان تصلوا من اجلى انا الخاطى ​


*رائع... الرب يقوينا في الايمان لفعل مشيئته...*


----------



## غصن زيتون (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكركم جميعاً
لان هذا من محبتكم
الرب يبارك حياتكم اصدقائى​


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام جميل طالع من القلب 
ربنا يستجيب لينا و يرحمنا و يسامحنا على قساوة قلوبنا 
شكرا كتير على المناجاة الجميلة 
و منور المنتدى من تانى


----------



## غصن زيتون (17 سبتمبر 2009)

> ربنا يستجيب لينا و يرحمنا و يسامحنا على قساوة قلوبنا



آمـــين 
اشكرك اختى والرب يحفظ حياتك​


----------



## غصن زيتون (26 سبتمبر 2009)

أقم بيتك فى داخلى
يا واهب الحياة

يا واهب القيامة أقم حياتى من الموت ,
قدس قلبى مسكناً لك ,
حول قبرى الداخلى الى مقدس لك 

نزلت الى الجحيم لكى تحملنى من هوة الخطية الى فردوس برك .
أذكر أعمالك معى ومع كل شعبك ,
فينفتح قلبى بالتهليل ولسانى ينطق بالتمجيد .

أنت سر جمالى وقوتى ,
دخلت الى الحزن بالصليب لتحملنا بقيامتك الى الفرح .

فى مساء هذا العالم يحل بنا حزن التوبة ,
فيشرق مسيحنا على حياتنا بفرح برة .

انزع عنى مسوح المرارة , ولتعطنى ذاتك ثوب بر مفرح ,
حول حياتى بمجدك الى تسبيح بلا انقطاع .​
القمص تادرس يعقوب مالطى


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 سبتمبر 2009)

صرخة من اجل الميراث​
.  كن ميراثاً لى , واقبلنى ميراثاً لك , يا ملكى وإلهى . 

. مع كل صباح جديد أشرق ببهائك فى داخلى , 
بدد ظلمة خطيتى , فاستنير ببرك وجلالك ,
بدد ظلام الحرف القاتل , فاستنير بالروح المحيى .
انصت الى كلمات قلبى , أنت وحدك تفهمها .
حطم مؤامرات الشرير المخادع القتال المملؤ مرارة .

. افتح لى ابواب بيتك لأنعم ببهاء هيكلك المقدس ,
هب لى ان افتح لك ابواب قلبى لتقيم مذبحك بداخلى .

. لتحل بركتك على , ولتدربنى على حياة الجهاد , واهباً لى النصرة .

. هب لى روح الهتاف والبهجة بك مع كل شعبك ..

..............................

آمـــــــــــين​


----------

